# how hard is it to install a Euro switch



## dub_IN (Apr 29, 2004)

well, I now need a new switch. While i'm looking, how hard is it to install a euro switch? Are they plug and play? I searched but couldn't find much of anything. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Abramite (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: how hard is it to install a Euro switch (dub_IN)*

Oober easy, Push the switch in and turn right, it'll lock into place, then pull it out and unhook the harness, before you put the euro switch in you have to push it in and to the right so when you hook up the harness it slides in. then to unlock rotate the switch to the left.


----------



## dub_IN (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: how hard is it to install a Euro switch (Abramite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Abramite* »_Oober easy, Push the switch in and turn right, it'll lock into place, then pull it out and unhook the harness, before you put the euro switch in you have to push it in and to the right so when you hook up the harness it slides in. then to unlock rotate the switch to the left.

so plug and play? no messing with wires?


----------



## whatnxt (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: how hard is it to install a Euro switch (dub_IN)*

http://diy.oempl.us/article_in...f0895


----------



## dub_IN (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: how hard is it to install a Euro switch (whatnxt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whatnxt* »_http://diy.oempl.us/article_in...f0895

yeah, i understand all that but when I go to ECSTuning and look at their euro switch it recommends buying the ECS Fog light wiring harness to complete the installation for Non-fog cars. Is this an unnecessary step?


----------



## whatnxt (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: how hard is it to install a Euro switch (dub_IN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dub_IN* »_
yeah, i understand all that but when I go to ECSTuning and look at their euro switch it recommends buying the ECS Fog light wiring harness to complete the installation for Non-fog cars. Is this an unnecessary step? 

No, you can use the Euro switch without installing the fog lights.


----------



## dub_IN (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: how hard is it to install a Euro switch (whatnxt)*

good. Thanks for the info.


----------



## KYLEMORRISON (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: how hard is it to install a Euro switch (dub_IN)*

easy as pie.....mmmm pie...


----------



## 200K VR6 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: how hard is it to install a Euro switch (Abramite)*

I bought a euro switch and it has an end like you show in the pictures but my harness that is supposed to plug into it, is much bigger.. can I get an adaptor


----------



## 77kafer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: how hard is it to install a Euro switch (200K VR6)*

If you bought it for your 99.5 Jetta, then you bought the wrong switch. The euro switch shown in the oemplus pictures above is a Mk5 switch. You need a Mk4 switch. They look alike on the front side, but the connector side is totally different. No adapter available for it.


----------



## 200K VR6 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: how hard is it to install a Euro switch (77kafer)*

thanks... bought another one....


----------



## jeffrizzel (May 25, 2008)

soooo say if my angel eyes come wiht fog lights in em. all i have to do is buy the euro and its just plug in and go?


----------



## JAYDOG190 (May 26, 2008)

if my 06 jetta 2.5l does not have foglites, what does a euro switch do for me?? Prob a dumb question but im new.


----------



## 77kafer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (JAYDOG190)*

If you buy the wrong switch, then nothing. If you buy the correct switch (the one for the Mk5) then you will be able to turn on just the parking lights front and rear and use them as DRLs after using VagCom to disable the low beams as (the factory) DRLs.
It is nice to be seen both front and rear in my opinion, as opposed to only the front with the factory DRLs.


----------



## JAYDOG190 (May 26, 2008)

nice...how do u disable the factory drl's??i know its probably a dumb question but what's vagcom?? sorry im new.


----------



## fourdubs (May 27, 2008)

*Re: (JAYDOG190)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JAYDOG190* »_nice...how do u disable the factory drl's??i know its probably a dumb question but what's vagcom?? sorry im new.

pop out your switch ( stock or euro), look at the MALE pins on top row. see the one labeled TFL, push that down with a knife or something so it won't make contact with harness plugged in. VUALAH! no DRL's. be careful not to push any others down, literally takes two seconds when switch is in your hand.










_Modified by fourdubs at 8:27 PM 5-26-2008_


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (fourdubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourdubs* »_
pop out your switch ( stock or euro), look at the MALE pins on top row. see the one labeled TFL, push that down with a knife or something so it won't make contact with harness plugged in. VUALAH! no DRL's. be careful not to push any others down, literally takes two seconds when switch is in your hand.









_Modified by fourdubs at 8:27 PM 5-26-2008_

Jaydog/s profile says he has a MKV and you cannot disable the DRLs like you would a MKIV.
MKV's require a VAG-COM to disable the DRLs


_Modified by GT17V at 4:43 AM 5-27-2008_


----------



## Row2wiN (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: (jeffrizzel)*

jeffrizzel, you need to get wires to hook up your fog lights to the switch. it is a fairly simple mod that shouldn't take more than 20 min. check this link out
http://forums.thecarlounge.net...76346
bump around the exterior lighting section in the MKIV forum
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1835863
hope this gets you on the right track


----------



## fourdubs (May 27, 2008)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_
Jaydog/s profile says he has a MKV and you cannot disable the DRLs like you would a MKIV.
MKV's require a VAG-COM to disable the DRLs

_Modified by GT17V at 4:43 AM 5-27-2008_

yeah ok. that would be nice if my comment was addressed to jaydog. check out the user at the start of this thread...that is who my comment was directed to. hit the wrong quote.


_Modified by fourdubs at 9:02 PM 5-27-2008_


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (fourdubs)*

why directed towards him? he didnt ask about drls?
to all mkv'ers, i am absolutely 110% positive you have to vag it to get drls off, no easy way out like on mkiii's and mkiv's. ive checked the wiring diagrams http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

